# Wait....whats this? Who is he?...........



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll tell you very, very soon hehe...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also, NO IM NOT BUYING HIM....But....something else hehehe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A bit confused 🤔


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

The suspense is killing me! 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ummm. A chicken????


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> A bit confused 🤔


Yep...lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> The suspense is killing me! 🤣


Really? Only a few days to go! Then......i...i shall tell ye peoples lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Ummm. A chicken????


Yep....a big, big chicken..lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

An Emu? Ostrich? Oh wait... a ram????


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> An Emu? Ostrich? Oh wait... a ram????


No, a donkey


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Donkey milk is very good for soap and drinking.... oooh exciting


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Donkey milk is very good for soap and drinking.... oooh exciting


Yep....its totally the best LOL


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey. But now you killed the suspense


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Hey. But now you killed the suspense


Oh, sorry lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Kinda looks like the long lost cousin to one of my kinder bucks.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Kinda looks like the long lost cousin to one of my kinder bucks.
> View attachment 209553


Ohhhh it does! Lol


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Do we ever get to know what's going on here? 😅


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Eerrhhhh ooooohhhh


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Do we ever get to know what's going on here? 😅


Later today my friend, heheheee.......


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Okay here the surprise is! His name is Hank! He is Boer/Nigerian also sorry for bad pics I'll have to get more soon! He has blue eyes and moon spots all over him! We traded our little Toggenburg/Nubian for him


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay here the surprise is! His name is Hank! He is Boer/Nigerian also sorry for bad pics I'll have to get more soon! He has blue eyes and moon spots all over him! We traded our little Toggenburg/Nubian for him
> View attachment 209764
> View attachment 209765
> View attachment 209766


hes so cyoot!!!!! he looks different than the first post lol how old is he?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> hes so cyoot!!!!! he looks different than the first post lol how old is he?


The first post is his daddy lol and he is around 6-8 months old. The guy couldn't remember because he has like 40 goats so its hard to keep up with lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a handsome little guy!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> What a handsome little guy!


He is quite handsome isn't he? Lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

He is cute! But I'm so very confused as to what you want to get from your herd..... quite the eclectic array of goats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> He is cute! But I'm so very confused as to what you want to get from your herd..... quite the eclectic array of goats.


LOL I wont be keeping him, well, most likely. I want to breed him to my Boer/Nubian doe once, then sell him or maybe eat em lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's a good looking boy! I really like him!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

He’s a neat looking goat!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> He's a good looking boy! I really like him!


Ain't he thooooo????? I love him! He is getting along with my other males perfectly!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> He’s a neat looking goat!


Yes he is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Cute.


Thanks


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Very cute!


Thanks!


----------

